
The Map of Physics (8 minutes) - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZihywtixUYo
======
aq3cn
posted

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069969)

